# xfce4-wm - Update to 4.8.3 failed



## ctaranotte (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi all,

I am trying to update xfce4-wm to 4.8.3 (latest) on a FreeBSD 8.2 box.

The build stops as follows:


```
Making all in settings-dialogs
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11-wm/xfce4-wm/work/xfwm4-4.8.3/settings-dialogs'
gmake  all-am
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11-wm/xfce4-wm/work/xfwm4-4.8.3/settings-dialogs'
  CC     xfwm4_settings-xfwm4-settings.o
  CCLD   xfwm4-settings
  CC     xfwm4_tweaks_settings-tweaks-settings.o
  CCLD   xfwm4-tweaks-settings
  CC     xfwm4_workspace_settings-workspace-settings.o
  CCLD   xfwm4-workspace-settings
libtool: link: cannot find the library `/usr/local/lib/libxcb-aux.la' or unhandled argument `/usr/local/lib/libxcb-aux.la'
gmake[3]: *** [xfwm4-workspace-settings] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-wm/xfce4-wm/work/xfwm4-4.8.3/settings-dialogs'
gmake[2]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-wm/xfce4-wm/work/xfwm4-4.8.3/settings-dialogs'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-wm/xfce4-wm/work/xfwm4-4.8.3'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-wm/xfce4-wm.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-wm/xfce4-wm.
```

I don't think there is such a thing as libxcb-aux.la. I tried at no avail to link libxcb-aux.la to libxcb-composite.la as I did for libxcb-aux.so (to libxcb-composite.so).  

Any idea, suggestion or else.

Regards


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 16, 2012)

Today's update to x11/xcb-util seems to have broken xfce.  No word yet on when or how that will be fixed.  (This post temporarily brought to you from x11-wm/fluxbox.)


----------



## arachnid (Jan 16, 2012)

i've some trouble with gnome after reboot - gnome-panel don't start and don't rebuild. 
only metacity rebuilded


----------



## arachnid (Jan 16, 2012)

after made  soft link for 
libxcb-aux, libxcb-atom, libxcb-event on libxcb-utils for .so and .la files - all build and start normal


----------



## pkubaj (Jan 16, 2012)

For me, openbox and claws-mail failed to run, but recompiling it fixed the problem.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 16, 2012)

A notice was added today to /usr/ports/UPDATING.


----------



## ctaranotte (Jan 16, 2012)

arachnid said:
			
		

> after made  soft link for
> libxcb-aux, libxcb-atom, libxcb-event on libxcb-utils for .so and .la files - all build and start normal



Thanks, I tried your advice and linked libxcb-aux.so.0/.la, libxcb-atom.so.1/.la and libxcb-event.so.1/.la to libxcb-utils.so/.la (or libxcb-composite.so/.la) in libmap.conf but it did not work.

For what it is worth, the installed xfce4 runs well.


----------



## ctaranotte (Jan 16, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> A notice was added today to /usr/ports/UPDATING.



Thanks.

For info:


```
20120116:
  AFFECTS: users of x11/xcb-util
  AUTHOR: garga@FreeBSD.org

  x11/xcb-util was updated to 0.3.8 and was split in new modules.
  Dependencies were adjusted but main port symbols were moved to a single
  library, xcb-util.so.  For this reason, all dependent ports must be
  recompiled.If you use portmaster, run:

  # portmaster -R -r xcb-util-0

  Or for portupgrade:

  # portupgrade -r xcb-util-0\*
```


----------



## lbol (Jan 17, 2012)

Running 


```
portmaster -R -r xcb-util-0
```

as suggested in /usr/ports/UPDATING doesn't work for me. Still get libxcb-aux.la missing when it tries to reinstall xfce4-panel


----------



## jotawski (Jan 19, 2012)

lbol said:
			
		

> Running
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Try manually one by one make a soft link of the missing with libxcb-util.so.la.


----------



## lbol (Jan 19, 2012)

Creating soft links works fine, but it's only a workaround. Will it do any harm to have the soft links in place (and forgotten that they have been created) if the problem gets occasionally solved?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 19, 2012)

lbol said:
			
		

> creating soft links works fine, but its only a workaround.
> Will it do any harm to have the soft links in place (and forgotten that they have been created) if the problem gets occasionally solved?



Yes, see the new thread http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=29044 for an example.  Their presence can even prevent the real fix from working.

If you must create fake libraries, only keep them around as long as they are necessary.


----------



## Hilbe (Jan 20, 2012)

This worked for me:



```
ln -s /usr/local/lib/libxcb-util.la /usr/local/lib/libxcb-atom.la

ln -s /usr/local/lib/libxcb-util.la /usr/local/lib/libxcb-aux.la

ln -s /usr/local/lib/libxcb-util.la /usr/local/lib/libxcb-event.la
```


----------



## freethread (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm updating ports on a FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE in virtualbox. I didn't updated ports for more than 2 months, I want to upgrade to 9.0-RELEASE but before to do this I guess it's better to upgrade ports, also if the ports will be reinstalled at the end of the OS upgrade process.

This is a desktop installation, the biggest installed ports are xfce, eclipse, mono. After updating the port tree, the only one note /usr/ports/UPDATING is the one posted by *wblock* in post #6 and displayed by *ctaranotte* in post #8. The suggested command using portmaster doesn't work, the result is:

`# portmaster -R -r xcb-util-0`


```
===>>> Working on:
        xcb-util-0.3.6_1


===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/x11/xcb-util

===>>> Launching 'make checksum' for x11/xcb-util in background
===>>> Gathering dependency list for x11/xcb-util from ports

===>>> Update failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for xcb-util-0.3.6_1 failed
===>>> Aborting update
```

I ran this one insted and it seem it works:

`# portmaster -f -r xcb-util-0`

I started few mins ago, so it will take a lot to finish, however portmaster is started. Probably it doesn't start without the *-f* switch, what I don't understand is the *-R* switch, it should only restart the process where left last time was run if interrupted (no?).


----------

